# 1 Needed For Next Weekend's P.O.I.N.T.



## Guest (Mar 30, 2008)

I need one solid crew member to volunteer their time and a little gas $$ to help me in next weekend's P.O.I.N.T. black drum tournament for physically challenged fishermen / women out of the Galveston Marina next Saturday, April 5th. We start loading around 7am, leave the docks at 8am and will be back in by 1:30pm for a 2:00pm weigh-in. I've got a 28' boat and all the tackle necessary to take at least two physically challenged folks out to the Galveston jetty area to participate in the annual black drum tournament. Need someone to assist in loading, rigging, baiting hooks, etc. Last year was a blast as you can see from some pics of Mont and Marlintini's boats as well as mine. PM me if you're interested.

Bill


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

Check your PMs.



buzzard bill said:


> I need one solid crew member to volunteer their time and a little gas $$ to help me in next weekend's P.O.I.N.T. black drum tournament for physically challenged fishermen / women out of the Galveston Marina next Saturday, April 5th. We start loading around 7am, leave the docks at 8am and will be back in by 1:30pm for a 2:00pm weigh-in. I've got a 28' boat and all the tackle necessary to take at least two physically challenged folks out to the Galveston jetty area to participate in the annual black drum tournament. Need someone to assist in loading, rigging, baiting hooks, etc. Last year was a blast as you can see from some pics of Mont and Marlintini's boats as well as mine. PM me if you're interested.
> 
> Bill


----------

